# removal company?????



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

hi guys does anyone knows any removal comppanies that can suggest to get my staff from UAE to EU???

thanks in advance


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> hi guys does anyone knows any removal comppanies that can suggest to get my staff from UAE to EU???
> 
> thanks in advance


Just moved out from Scotland and used Crown Relocation - First class service

Regards
Spur


----------

